# 6309-7040 On S-wave Courtesy Of Jason.



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

Received this Seiko strap in the post today courtesy of Jason.









I know he finds them uncomfortable but I don't mind them plus it gives the watch a nice "butch" look IMO.

Also its a strap that actually fits me length wise. I have to have most standard straps on the last hole which is a bit ridiculous.









Here's a quick pic anyway.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No probs Neil...I also think they are the best straps looks wise but I havent the patience to break them in, I did have one that was either a copy or a well broken in one that was nice and soft...Perhaps Alex's boiling water trick works...I have mine on a PVD rhino...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Looks good Neil,the only strap for a Seiko,anything else is just girly IMO









Rhino are ok in a Blue Oyster bar,bondage,weird type of way


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> Rhino are ok in a Blue Oyster bar,bondage,weird type of way


I see where your going now....So Im a strange dressing' witty sexual devient am I?

Oh yeah....... I am


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I have this curious urge to get a Seiko Diver...







what am I talking about









Can anyone recommend one? I already have a seriously soft wave strap and a nice Seiko diver to go on it might just float my boat cos I might have a few spare shillings in a week or two.

Nothing too "collectible" just a good, workmanlike example of the class, that would look good an a "wave".

Pictures would be nice too.

If Roy has any, that would be a real bonus.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

The classic Seiko diver is the 6309 auto like Neil has.... Yes Roy has them for sale...









This piccy of Dereks collection is faily comprehensive.....

Apart from the absence of a 6309!! Its the same as the 6306 (which is hand windable and hacks)


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

George if you don't want vintage go for the modern 007K or J model.

Great VFM.









It's the one on the left.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I would go for a new 200m auto nothing vintage,unless they have been pressure tested you cannot get them wet.If you get into Seiko's then go vintage,but it always pays to have a reliable one


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Well, it'll have to stand being immersed as I intend to wear it whilst sailing and at this time of year, it will certainly be on the outside of my dry-suit, so it will be in harm's way if we are racing.

That 007K looks noice.

Not bothered whether it's auto or quartz, hack or not. Should have a date, but day/date is also OK.

Are they all dot hour markers, or do they do a variant with batons?

As you may tell, I know naff all about Seiko Divers.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2005)

George, If you want baton markers go for one of the 779K "Monsters"

Brilliant watch with unique design, comes in black or orange dial. (Yellow in special edition)

Can't go wrong IMO.

Here's my black one.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Hmm.. not entirely sure Neil. Nice watch don't get me wrong, just not sure its what I had in mind.

What's the difference between the 007K and J models?

Also, is it much of a bind not being able to hand wind a 7S26?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Yep agree with Neil on this one...I have the Orange version, no pics though, lume is outstanding and the bracelet is very very good...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> What's the difference between the 007K and J models?


I think the bezel colour....


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

J is for Made in Japan. K's Singapore, Simple as that. Japanese are supposed to be slightly better quality.

I don't find the non mw of the 7S26 a problem, a quick shake and they are away.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I had wondered about that, because I'm just just looking at some Seikos "somewhere else"







(purely for research purposes - natch), and can't tell the difference between some of the models (cosmetically anyway) except I just noticed that one had Made in Japan on the dial.

There's always something to learn.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

neil said:


> Received this Seiko strap in the post today courtesy of Jason.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That's the strap my Bill Yao came on.

I'm not too sure about it. Thinking of changing it for a leather one.

Saying that, I've only worn it once so far, & that was as a second watch. Had my GMT II on since I got it last Wednesday.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Oh bugger...

Just seen a Samurai with 7S35 movement in it. Don't know if it's any good or not, but is has nice looking batons....

I knew I should not have started looking...


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

If you can live without it being on a wave,although this model can be had on a strap.I would go with this


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Bugger...

More choices


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Theres also the new Astina divers Roys got too


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Ah... very nice 6309 Neil!!!!






























ESL

If you like the look of the SKX007 but would prefer batons instead of dots at the hour markers have a look for the SKX173 [its the American market version of the SKX007 200M Diver!]

Mike


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Yeah, I do like the SKX007J best I think. I'll try to get a look see on the SKX173 though and report back...


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Try this link...

http://www.makedostudio.com/watches/seiko-...rs/gallery/7S26

Mike


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Found it...

Now that's the jobbie for me.









Now - how the heck do I get me one of those???


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh I've been edited!

I'll PM you the address ESL


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I removed the two last post in this thread.Please do take it offline.Thanks


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Sorry Alex & Roy














































Mike


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Sorry Guys, I was kinda expecting that, which was why I suggested taking it elsewhere.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Yes you did mention it in your post George


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Incidentally, what's the lume like on these Seikos. I know the "Monster's" have a bit of a reputation on the lume front, but are the 007's up to that sort of standard?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

All Seiko divers glow like a glowing thing.The lume is excellent on Seiko


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Getting better all the time.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

You shouldn't have any problem with the Seiko glow in the dark properties...
























The glow on the Black/Orange Monsters is amazing but the SKX 007/009 do give out a very satisfying & reasuring glow....























Mike


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

The lume is the same on all Seiko divers,the monsters just have more of it.My 0011J is more than reasuring


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Alex is right it's the same Lume compound...

But perhaps because there is more lume on the dial it explains why when I've charged my Seikos side by side the Monsters do seem to glow brighter than any of the other SKX Divers... More lume perhaps means a brighterglow























Like comparing a 100 watt light bulb lamp and a 2x 100 watt light bulbs lamp!

More bulbs [Lume] = brighter lighting capacity






























Mike


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

My hall way is a bit dark and when Jase came round the other day he had his OM on, bloody glowed like a torch, didn't have to switch the light on to get to the living room just used the glow to light the way!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I hope he had more than his OM on























Sorry Jase


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

AlexR said:


> I hope he had more than his OM on
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Pg did invite me into his new lair..I mean loft extension..'oh the lights not working'


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

AlexR said:


> If you can live without it being on a wave,although this model can be had on a strap.I would go with this


 I'm surrently wearing the auto version of that (got it from Roy). nice watch, decent heavy weight, not too big. can't fault it to be honest (except the lume isn't quite as good as the moneter, but still better than most other watches).


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

They are nice and a decent size.I myself prefer the quartz but they are both identical.Indices are smaller than a Monster so it will not glow as much,but for me lume is not a factor in watch buying.I can always turn the light on if its too dark to read my watch


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Settled on a 007 now. Just need to save the shekels a little more and it will be mine. (and it will be from RLT)









It will come on a bracelet but I've got a nice soft wave for it to give me some variety.

Thanks for all the pointers guys- some interesting diversions on the way, didn't realise there was so much variety just in one type of watch, from one manufacturer.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

ESL said:


> Settled on a 007 now. Just need to save the shekels a little more and it will be mine. (and it will be from RLT)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My SKX 007


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2005)

ESL said:


> Settled on a 007 now. Just need to save the shekels a little more and it will be mine. (and it will be from RLT)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good choice George.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

The SKX007 is a VERY good choice
























Since it's 22mm between the lugs... It does leave plenty of options for alternate straps...























Mike


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Back to the top for this thread, as the waiting is over.

Special Delivery - direct from Bridlington


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Do you like it George ?


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Roy said:


> Do you like it George ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is a Sand Crab's ass watertight?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

ESL said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> > Do you like it George ?
> ...


I think it is,


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

It's brilliant Roy, and not what I expected at all (in a good way







)

I don't know why, but I was not expecting something as solid and heavy as this. I've never had a Seiko Diver before or handled one, or even seen one except as a photo, so I just wasn't ready for it.

Really solid, nice weight, superb finish and good looking on the wrist. I brought my spring bar tool in today in anticipation and I immediately swapped it onto a nice soft Wave Vent, and I have to say, I'm impressed. The look is right, the comfort is right - it's just right







.

Thanks to all the forumers for your helpful tips and options, and special thanks to Roy, for making it all possible, and for supplying a fine watch.

Buy from RLT - You know it makes sense.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

ESL said:
 

> I have this curious urge to get a Seiko Diver...Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Thank you George,


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Welcome to the Seiko Diver club George!!









They really are great watches arnt they, I love mine, they just feel 'right'....


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Welcome to the Seiko Diver club George!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, they do feel right - can't explain it more than that, they just do. They look right too:


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Seiko definitely got the formula right







. I cant ever see me not having at least one Seiko diver in my collection - I currently have 6 (I think). You just can't go wrong with them.

Welcome to the club George


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Congrats. On the new arrival George...





































Mike


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2005)

Glad you like it George.

I knew you would.


----------

